# Smilies



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Can we have a ginger smilie please?

 is the closest we have, but doesn't quite cut it!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

why?


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Oh and a robsta smiley something like this


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> why?


 For threads that are cursed! :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

can we have the "i love you" one back please too!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

can we just have a load of new smilies please? I quite liked the eyebrow one


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres a bunch


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Do you know if someone dont ban this gimp. Whats his problem.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

am a missing something here


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah some guy, posted some SCAT pictures all over the forum including this thread.


----------

